# Dust collector cfm for 1 1/2" hose.



## RR78 (Nov 23, 2017)

Could use some advice. For my small separate wood shop I have a Makita dust extractor. Which works well for my use since also can be a portable wet/dry vac.

But i now need something for a different use and hoped for advice on those familiar with shop dust extractor.

My son wants a a dedicated wall mounted Vac in his garage just for cleaning cars. What he decided on was this 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074KQ54L...a7c34c2cb4c5ee4d87462bbd565fe3&language=en_US

But I started to think would he do better with a regular shop dust collector like this ( or something else)
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200577705_200577705

If so could I go from a 4" outlet and use a 30 ft 1-1/2" vac hose. Or is that to much restriction on design.
Looking from good suction a step up from a good typical wet dry vac.

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A dust collector is NOT a shop vac .....*

A shop vac offers very high velocity and lower volume than a dust collector which has higher CFMs or volume and lower velocity. 

A shop vac is what you want for a 1 1/2" hose. A 1 1/2" hose which would severely restrict a dust collector.


You can feel the difference if you hold your hand over a 4" DC hose and a 1 1/2" shop vac.
:vs_cool:


----------

